# Hip Dysplasia... best dog food?



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a commercial dog food that is good for Hip Dysplasia?

I've been looking at Eagle Pack Senior.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

This is a review
Dog Food Reviews - Eagle Pack Senior Care for Dogs - Powered by ReviewPost

Why do you think it has any benefit to a dog with bad joints? 

http://www.eaglepack.com/product-orignal-dog.aspx?product=89
The supplements seem minimal.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

As long as the dog is kept trim most foods will be ok but add glucosomine or GLM to there diet that helps alot, some food include it


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,which food is your dog currently on?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I do believe burns say its food is good for HD,why not give them a call.
www.burnspetnutrition,co,uk


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

rona said:


> This is a review
> Dog Food Reviews - Eagle Pack Senior Care for Dogs - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> Why do you think it has any benefit to a dog with bad joints?
> ...


I know that Eagle Pack is a good brand of food and Bailey, who is a 10 year old Golden Retriever, is Senior.



Dally Banjo said:


> As long as the dog is kept trim most foods will be ok but add glucosomine or GLM to there diet that helps alot, some food include it


Okay, thanks.



Bearpaw said:


> Hi,which food is your dog currently on?


Bailey is my parents' dog - she currently eats Beneful... but hates it.



mollymo said:


> I do believe burns say its food is good for HD,why not give them a call.
> www.burnspetnutrition,co,uk


I will look into this, thanks.


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

How about Eagle Pack Large & Giant Breed?

Eagle Pack - Large & Giant Breed Adult


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Why not add your own supplements? I had a neighbour with 2 senior labradors and they just fed them Skinners with glucosamine and fish oil tablets in. Labs being labs just chomped it down without a second thought.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Supplements such as Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM, Green Lipped Muscle.

Bioflow collars are also excellent - and believe it or not - lots of on lead structured exercise to build muscle - speak to a Phsyio / Acupuncturist - I did - and wow is all I can say - the difference is phenomenal in my girl, so much so I've invested in bioflow bracelet myself and now seriously considering acupuncture.

As for food - very few foods are likely to include supplements at any level which would make the effective - apart from anything else, the food would be too expensive, and the supplement people probably wouldn't be overjoyed.

The main thing is to keep the dog nice and trim and well muscled 



Terr said:


> Why not add your own supplements? I had a neighbour with 2 senior labradors and they just fed them Skinners with glucosamine and fish oil tablets in. Labs being labs just chomped it down without a second thought.


You can say that again - although I have two who will pick any tablet bar worming out of their food and leave it on the side


----------



## bobkerry (Jul 23, 2010)

hey i would recommend you to first consult your vet so that he / she can recommend the best food...after analysing the health of your pet, vet can actually inform that which food is best for your dog


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

bobkerry said:


> hey i would recommend you to first consult your vet so that he / she can recommend the best food...after analysing the health of your pet, vet can actually inform that which food is best for your dog


Mmmmm.... no I wouldn't 
Vets aren't trained in nutrition. Vet nurses are, but the seminars they go to are mainly sponsored by the big pet food companies. Things may be changing though as a young vet nurse friend of mine recently had a lecture on raw feeding and was told it is better than 95% of foods out there. He was gobsmacked to say the least - not only because I'd been telling him about raw feeding for the last year


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Mmmmm.... no I wouldn't
> Vets aren't trained in nutrition. Vet nurses are, but the seminars they go to are mainly sponsored by the big pet food companies.


Yes, from what I can gather, any conversations with vets about food more often than not end up with the dog being fed Hills science plan of some description


----------

